# How do I lubricate a Portuguese floor corker?



## Chilled (Apr 30, 2013)

I just bought a Portuguese floor corker that was a floor model with no box or instructions. It has a Ferrari sticker on it and is red. If someone has one of these or, is familiar with them I could use some help. 

My questions are.
1. What is the best lubricant to use?
2. How/where do I lubricate it?
3. What is the best way to sanitize it.

Thanks for any answers you may provide.


----------



## MNwino (Apr 30, 2013)

You can get a food grade lubricant at places like Fleet farm. They use it on meat grinders and such for processing game. You can also try Searching on Amazon. Just make sure it says FOOD GRADE on it. You don't need much. I spray some into the iris and work it in and wherever their is moving parts You can sanitize it by just spraying some starsan on the iris or just take a clean cloth and put alittle bleach on it and wipe in the iris.

You want something like this. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OY6J5K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2013)

MNwino said:


> You can get a food grade lubricant at places like Fleet farm. They use it on meat grinders and such for processing game. You can also try Searching on Amazon. Just make sure it says FOOD GRADE on it. You don't need much. I spray some into the iris and work it in and wherever their is moving parts You can sanitize it by just spraying some starsan on the iris or just take a clean cloth and put alittle bleach on it and wipe in the iris.
> 
> You want something like this. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OY6J5K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 

Bleach and anything related to wine .. do not mix!


----------



## MNwino (Apr 30, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Bleach and anything related to wine .. do not mix!



If you use just alittle and wipe it off it isnt going to hurt anything. I personally don't do that anymore but its not a big deal.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree do not use bleech. You may get away with it for awhile but it'll catch up to you and besides thats the last place before going into the bottle. Thats a sure way tio get cork taint.
I will never use k-meta on my corker either. It's a great sanitizer but it's also very corrosive and is the very reason people have rust issues with their corkers. I spray mine with alcohol and then push a paper towel with a bit of alcohol on it through the corker.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 30, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree do not use bleech. You may get away with it for awhile but it'll catch up to you and besides thats the last place before going into the bottle. Thats a sure way tio get cork taint.
> I will never use k-meta on my corker either. It's a great sanitizer but it's also very corrosive and is the very reason people have rust issues with their corkers. I spray mine with alcohol and then push a paper towel with a bit of alcohol on it through the corker.



Yeah i do the same thing - Dan is not kidding about k-meta being VERY corrosive to metal.

I had a corkidor with tubing in it - I had a clamp on one of the hoses - from the fumes of the corkidor the metal in the clamp corroded away so bad there was hardly anything left of it.


----------



## Jeff180 (Apr 30, 2013)

1) I use mineral oil. You can find it in the pharmacy section as a laxative. 

2a) Does yours look like this?
http://home.ms.metrocast.net/~thequest/repeat/redcorker4.jpg
Undo the 2 screws on top and remove the cover. Lightly lubricate the now-exposed springs and boxes. Also lube the hinge at the base of the handle. Wipe off any excess. DO NOT test the corker with the lid off - the springs could fly upwards.

2b) Most of the parts are already exposed though. So you might be able to lubricate with the lid on. Get the hinge, and the insides of those brown boxes that squeeze the corks. Then lower the handle a few times to work the oil in.

3) For sanitizing, I put a little on a paper towel and run it around the parts that'll touch the cork or bottle. Then dry off when I'm done corking.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2013)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah i do the same thing - Dan is not kidding about k-meta being VERY corrosive to metal.
> 
> I had a corkidor with tubing in it - I had a clamp on one of the hoses - from the fumes of the corkidor the metal in the clamp corroded away so bad there was hardly anything left of it.


 
And I also believe that bleach is just as corrosive. 

MNwino, Even the tiniest amount of bleach is a bad thing.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 30, 2013)

Both before and after use I take a paper towel sprayed with a little k meta solution. Wipe the jaws then roll up the towel and insert like a cork. Push it thru. 

If you spray it you will want to thoroughly dry or inside will start to rust. I usually cover with a pillow case to keep dust off.


----------



## Chilled (Apr 30, 2013)

*Thanks for the helpful comments*

Jeff180, Yes, that is the one I have. 

I'll try to find some food grade lubricant. Sound like a good idea.
The alcohol for sanitizing sound good. Given a few minutes it should just evaporate away.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## thesnow (May 7, 2013)

Why didn't they make the bottom part in stainless steel.


----------



## tingo (May 7, 2013)

Olive oil. Old italian secret.


----------

